# Quel disque dur pour le macbook pro 13, mid-2010 ?



## Pax (7 Septembre 2010)

Voilà, tout est dans le titre. Je dois recevoir l'ordi dans qques jours, et je songe à booster les 250 Go en standard. Je compte en effet utiliser Bootcamp + Win7 64bits + jeux, ce qui est consommateur de place. Dans la foulée, je compte acheter un boitier USB pour profiter du futur-ex disque dur du MPB.

Je sais que pour le nouveau DD me faut du 2.5, en HDD (pas SSD donc), dans les 500-750 Go (voire +, ça dépend du prix, j'ai un budget de moins de 100 euros tout compris).
Pour le reste des specs, je suis un peu perdu... SATA, SATA II, III...

J'aime autant acheter sur http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/comparer,disques-durs-hdd,104,1,1,1
Car je connais Macway, mais il ne me conseillent que 2 modèles de DD pour mon ordi, ils me semblent un peu chiens sur les prix : http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html

Des conseils d'achat ? (pour le disque et le boitier USB ?)

Merci !


----------



## Pax (8 Septembre 2010)

Allez quoi, pour toute réponse et contre 3 timbres, j'envoie un sandwich à la fraise ! Me dites pas que ça donne pas envie.


----------



## poissonfree (8 Septembre 2010)

SATA I : maxi 150Mo/s
SATA II : maxi 300Mo/s
SATA III : maxi j'en sais rien  

Sur Macway : HD 2.5" SATA entre 500Go et 1To entre 54,00 et 124,00 
- 10 disques durs dont 2 dépassant les 100 (un de 500Go et le seul 1To)

Il existe des SSD d'une capacité supérieure à 500Go.

Pour le boitier, tu peux partir sur un dock >>> comme celui-ci <<<


----------



## Pax (9 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour les specs des SATA, mais jusqu'au quel peut-on grimper avec le Macbook Pro 13' 2010 ?

Je ne compte pas opter pour le SSD, j'ai un budget 

Et je ne suis pas trop dock, je pense qu'un boitier USB conviendrait plus à mes besoins, et à ma façon de ranger un bureau : càd pas le ranger et déplacer au fur et à mesure


----------



## poissonfree (9 Septembre 2010)

Disque SATA I : y'en a plus
Disque SATA II : y'en a plein
Disque SATA III : c'est plutôt rare sauf si tu regardes du côté des SSD

Pour le SSD, tu chipotes là  

Ben j'ai 2 docks, et ils restent toujours au même endroit.
C'est plutôt pratique de pouvoir changer de disque dur sans tout démonter. 
Autre avantage, il est à l'air libre contrairement à un boitier fermé (j'en ai fait les frais sur 2 boitiers bien trop cher dont la carte logique est morte bizarrement quelques semaines/mois après la fin de garantie à un mois d'intervalle )


----------

